#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Есть ли центр в Иванове, или хотя бы буддисты?

## Спок

Очень хотелось бы узнать есть ли такие?

----------


## Елена Чернышова

Начинающие)

----------


## Нико

Это, кажется, недалеко от Москвы?

----------


## Елена Чернышова

Да,относительно.300 км.

----------


## Чиффа

Ближайший к вам центр, насколько я знаю, находится в Ярославле - Сангъе Чхо Линг (http://sangye.narod.ru/index.html) У меня с ними не сложились отношения, может, у вас получится.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Елена Чернышова

Спасибо.
А вы к какому буддийскому центру примкнули в в итоге?

----------


## Мингалаба

В Иваново, на базе ИГХТУ, могут проходить подготовительное или профильное обучение иностранные студенты из Китая и Вьетнама (а возможно и из других интересных стран). Возможно, что среди них есть носители ценных знаний. Думаю, что через сотрудничество в области изучения языков с ними можно установить прямой контакт. 
У китайцев есть особое внимание к Иваново. В ивановском Интердоме учился сын Мао Цзедуна. Китайское посольство участвовало и в решении кризисных проблем Интердома, и в организации курсов китайского языка на базе ИГХТУ. 
Есть также кармическая связь между Иваново и Японией. В Ивановской области отбывал наказание генералитет Квантунской армии. 
Возможно, что уже созрели какие-нибудь кармические плоды и судьба уже привела в Иваново и студентов-буддистов.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), Елена Чернышова (27.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (27.12.2012)

----------


## Елена Чернышова

Интересные мысли.

Мингалаба,у вас такие обширные знания об Иваново.Вы тут жили?
Такую вот нашла информацию,за 2009 год,правда..
"Курсы по изучению китайского языка
Объявляется набор в группу по изучению китайского языка. Организационное собрание состоится 28.10.09 в 17.10 в аудитории Г-205. Желающие могут записаться в к.117. Занятия проводят китайские студенты ИГХТУ."
Кстати,иностранных студентов в Иванове вообще очень много для такого небольшого города.

Среди моих друзей есть несколько человек,интересующихся буддизмом.Между нами были разговоры-сожаления по поводу отсутствия буддийского центра в нашем городе.Остальные друзья очень увлечены кришнаизмом,часть просто в поиске.Так вот кришнаиты постоянно агитируют тех,кто в поиске,за Кришну.Таким образом,сознание Кришны активно полнится в городе Иванове.
А так как большинство моих друзей из бывших хиппи,то выбирает или путь крайности(это мне так представляется)-кришнаизм,или такой "удобный буддизм"-то есть "я буддист,пару книжек прочитал,на 1 ретрите был,а дальше двигаться не хочу.еще молодой,еще хипповские традиции во мне сильны,с курением сами-знаете-чего прощаться желания ну ни какого" :Wink:

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), Мингалаба (27.12.2012)

----------


## Чиффа

> Спасибо.
> А вы к какому буддийскому центру примкнули в в итоге?


Елена, в Ярославль, я ездила " на разведку", и как-то мы то ли не поняли друг друга, то ли не сошлись во взглядах ... Мне повезло принять Прибежище в Санкт-Петербурге, и мне  в этом очень помог Андрей Зотов, руководитель буддийского Ело-центра (http://www.yelo.ru/). Примкнула к ним.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), Елена Чернышова (27.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Елена Чернышова

Чиффа,а в Костроме есть у вас своя маленькая Сангха?

----------


## Чиффа

Я не знаю ни одного буддиста, но думаю, что кто-то да есть. Йогов знаю разномастных (и хатха- и айенгара-, и сахаджа-йогов), а буддисты мне встречались только стихийные - то есть философствующие, а не практикующие. Один, например, у нас в ВУЗе на кафедре философии работает.

----------

Елена Чернышова (28.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Мингалаба

Да проявится в Ярославле, Иваново и Кастроме дружба озарённых личностей! Садху! Садху! Садху!

----------

Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Чиффа (29.12.2012)

----------


## Чиффа

Замечательная идея, надо подумать, как реализовать.

----------

Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012)

----------


## Елена Чернышова

:Wink: Я вот,например,ни разу в Костроме не была.И в Ярославле.

----------


## Чиффа

Как снег растает - приезжайте. Напишите мне через службу личных сообщений форума или на электронную почту chiffa001@yandex.ru

----------

Елена Чернышова (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Елена Чернышова

хорошо.с ребенком можно приехать,полуторогодовалым?

----------


## Чиффа

Если выдержит поездку - почему бы и нет? У меня своих двое, 12 и 8 лет, опыт есть

----------


## Елена Чернышова

она выдержит.будет рада только,очень активная :Smilie:

----------


## Яковлев Николай

Привет! Если интересует Карма Кагью АП готов подсказать. tashi108@gmail.com

----------


## Сергей Карпов

А Вы из Костромы? Два человека это уже сангха  :Smilie:

----------


## Вадим Шу

> А Вы из Костромы? Два человека это уже сангха


Я из Костромы ))

----------


## Сергей Карпов

> Я из Костромы ))


sk220976ГАВgmail.com
:-)

----------

Вадим Шу (24.03.2018)

----------

